
New Koch [January 2016] - jacobolus
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/01/25/new-koch
======
jacobolus
This seems like necessary context for anyone trying to understand the Mike
Rowe / Koch brothers thing currently on the front page,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12427992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12427992)

